# How to get big Triangle traps



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

How to get those big triangle traps when not flexed?

I have been training for a while now and have incorporated more shoulder work but just cant seem to get the traps to stand as the way they are in the below picture, isit a thing to do with genetics?

I have noticed on a shoulder day after doing things like dumbbell press, Arnold press front raises side raises etc they seem to separate and kind of go the way they are below obviously not as big though

I have started to do more trap work before it was mainly shrugs, started front shrugs/back shrugs super set face pulls barbell upright row close grip which I done yesterday along with wide grab barbell upright row and then followed by dumbbell upright row, currently ma traps are aching!!!!!! and have got to go but am I missing anything as there seems to be a few guys in the gym with those bigger traps or isit mainly down to genetics....

I just typed into google and found a picture of the kind of traps Im talking about below


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

All I do for my traps mate is face pulls which ive recently just added, up right rows and shrugs with a barbell bar at the front. short n sweet


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DB shrugs, smith machine shrugs, front and back and reverse fly machine for me.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

they will come along with time there not just going to pop out because youve added in some more exercises


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I struggled gaining size in my traps. Tried all sorts of exercises.

As soon as I started AAS they just grew within weeks.

Not saying do steroids but maybe some peoples just don't grow to the extent you'd like. The guy in the pic most likely uses too.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Just get photoshop like the owner of this photograph


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

A very well developed chest helps with the separation between neck and chest.

Photo above demonstrates perfectly


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Wings said:


> All I do for my traps mate is face pulls which ive recently just added, up right rows and shrugs with a barbell bar at the front. short n sweet


I always seem to do a lot of exercises for a muscle group tried to lower it but felt not as good leaving the gym when doing a certain amount of different things a feel real good

Would you say those traps are down to genetics or any way to get them like that


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Heavy deadlifting.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> A very well developed chest helps with the separation between neck and chest.
> 
> Photo above demonstrates perfectly


Cheers mate but dunno how you can see my traps from my avi


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> I always seem to do a lot of exercises for a muscle group tried to lower it but felt not as good leaving the gym when doing a certain amount of different things a feel real good
> 
> Would you say those traps are down to genetics or any way to get them like that


I'd say down to steriods and not genetics lol. understand with what ur saying about "not doing enough" BUT its in the mind buddy, put in the extra effort on the exercises u choose and they'll come with time 

o and i go heavy 6-8 reps of 3 sets and then with shrugs I do 7 sets


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I read deadlifting were good too, so yesterday that was included just a kind of romanion dead lift lockout then shrug

they are slowly getting there as soon as ive started attacking them a lot more as their just a little out of balance with the rest of the body and just wondered if there is anything I am missing

Im thinking that its down to juice too juicing will bring them right out!!! but thats not for me lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Heavy a$$ deadlifts and rack pulls and a few cleans made mine explode


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> I read deadlifting were good too, so yesterday that was included just a kind of romanion dead lift lockout then shrug
> 
> they are slowly getting there as soon as ive started attacking them a lot more as their just a little out of balance with the rest of the body and just wondered if there is anything I am missing
> 
> Im thinking that its down to juice too juicing will bring them right out!!! but thats not for me lol


Join the force man, u wont regret it haha joking. I find that their prob the quickest muscle to develop in size for me


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ive still to get into the hang up doing power cleans not done much of them so kind of something I need to start doing

as for the romanion dead lift I said earlier its basically a rack pull lock out at the top bend over a little and shrug

Ive wanted to get into but being natural gives you a good feelings even though I may not look as good and am still doing well enough and making gains


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

See so many knobheads with traps that are way more developed than the rest of their physique, sh1t look in my opinion.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Smitch said:


> See so many knobheads with traps that are way more developed than the rest of their physique, sh1t look in my opinion.


Totally agree, only thing I do to directly hit traps is shrugs at top of my deadlift range


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

W



Smitch said:


> See so many knobheads with traps that are way more developed than the rest of their physique, sh1t look in my opinion.


A good set of traps should acompany a broad chest,thick shoulders,big bis/tris,solid quads etc etc etc...

There's guys in my gym who are just a pair of walking traps....looks terrible if not in proportion with the rest of the body


----------

